#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Φορτία πλακών & δοκών

## cpapakon

Έχω κάποιες απορίες (το manual δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα):

 μπορείς να εισαγάγεις γραμμικό φορτίο τοιχοποιίας σε πλάκα? (όχι στις στηρίξεις αλλά σε τυχαίο σημείο). -  Απ'οτι κατάλαβα όχι αλλά κατανέμεις το φορτίο σε όλη τη πλάκα. Σε ένα παράδειγμα που έτρεξα τα μόνιμα φορτία δοκών απ'ότι είδα το πρόγραμμα τα παίρνει σαν 9kΝ/m. Δε δίνει δυνατότητα να υπολογίσει στο μόνιμο φορτίο το ίδιο βάρος των δοκών (είναι ανενεργή η επιλογή και φαίνεται το οχι). Επίσης νομίζω ότι δε μεταφέρει σωστά τα φορτία από τις πλάκες, ή μάλλον μεταφέρει τα φορτία αλλά όχι ίδιο βάρος της πλάκας. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δει γραφικά κανείς την κατανομή της φόρτισης της πλάκας στις δοκούς;
 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι. Μόνο αν βάλεις Ε.Ζ. για να μεταφέρεις τα φορτία στις δοκούς ή ορθότερα κατά τη γνώμη μου να κατανέμεις το φορτίο ως ομοιόμορφο στις πλάκες. 
Αν αγοράσεις και το Fepla μπορείς να βάλεις και σημειακά και γραμμικά φορτία.

2. Το ΙΒ των δοκών και πλακών υπολογίζεται αυτόματα. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να το μηδενίσεις πειράζοντας τις παραμέτρους του ειδικού βάρους στους πίνακες. Στις δοκούς μπορείς να έχεις πρόσθετα μόνιμα και κινητά γραμμικά ορθογωνικά φορτία. Η προεπιλεγμένες τιμές είναι μόνιμα=9kN/m² (μπατικός τοίχος ύψους 2,50μ) και κινητά=0kN/m.

3. Αυτά τα ωραία που κάνει το ΡΑΦ  :Χαρούμενος: . Όχι.

----------


## cpapakon

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Έχεις τσεκάρει ότι μεταφέρει σωστά το ίδιο βάρος της πλάκας στις δοκούς;

Σε ένα παράδειγμα που έτρεξα έβγαλε σαν μόνιμο κατανεμημένο φορτίο στις δοκούς (από τη 3Δ απεικόνιση μόνιμα φορτία) χαμηλότερο απότι το ίδιο βάρος δοκού+πλάκας+μόνιμο δοκού +μόνιμο πλάκας. Αυτό σε ακραία δοκό κάνοντας χρήση κατανομής 45 μοιρών.

Το ξαναέτρεξα και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν παραλαμβάνει το ίδιο βάρος των δοκών. Η επιλογή "Υπογισμός ίδιου βάρους" είναι απενεργοποιημένη και φαίνεται σαν "οχι".
Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει "ναι";

----------


## anka

Μα πώς γίνεται να μην παραλαμβάνει το ίδιο βάρος των δοκών; Πώς το διαπίστωσες αυτό; Μήπως κοιτάς κάτι λάθος;

----------


## cpapakon

Σε μια απλή τετράγωνη πλάκα υπολόγισα τα φορτία που θα έπρεπε να παραλαμβάνουν οι δοκοί.
Έπειτα από τα γραφήματα του 3DV φορέα επέλεξα τα διαγράμματα G των μόνιμων φορτίων.
Η τιμή που φαινόταν στο γράφημα ήταν ακριβώς ίση με το μόνιμο φορτίο της δοκού +μόνιμο φορτίο πλάκας+ίδιο βάρος πλάκας.
Άλλαξα και τις διαστάσεις των δοκών για να δω μήπως αλλάζει κάτι αλλά τίποτα....

----------


## leo

> Σε ένα παράδειγμα που έτρεξα τα μόνιμα φορτία δοκών απ'ότι είδα το πρόγραμμα τα παίρνει σαν 9kΝ/m. Δε δίνει δυνατότητα να υπολογίσει στο μόνιμο φορτίο το ίδιο βάρος των δοκών (είναι ανενεργή η επιλογή και φαίνεται το οχι). Επίσης νομίζω ότι δε μεταφέρει σωστά τα φορτία από τις πλάκες, ή μάλλον μεταφέρει τα φορτία αλλά όχι ίδιο βάρος της πλάκας.


Λάθος. Στο πρόγραμμα μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις εσύ τις δικές σου τιμές
Φορτίσεων και μάλιστα να επηρεάσεις και να αλλάξεις και τις αρχικές 
τιμές των μελών σου με βάση τις δικές σου παραδοχές. 
Απλά οι Default τιμές είναι -9 kN/mστο καθολικό τους σύστημα. 
Αν αλλάξεις το όνομα δράσης σε «Νέα δράση» Αυτόματα σου ανοίγει και 
ο διάλογος επεξεργασίας των παραμέτρων που θέλεις «Υπολογισμός ΙΒ» 
« Κατεύθυνση Φόρτισης » Όνομα και Συντομογραφία Νέας Δράσης.


Στο άλλο σου ερώτημα δεν μπορείς να δείς απ ευθείας απ το 3DV τις φορτίσεις των Ι.Β.

Οι πλάκες μεταβιβάζουν τις φορτίσεις στις δοκούς. Από Μόνιμα – Κινητά – ΙΒ κλπ.

Οι Δοκοί στα Υποστυλώματα από από Μόνιμα – Κινητά – ΙΒ κλπ

Αλλά επισημαίνω πως απ το 3DV δεν φαίνονται, οι φορτίσεις και οι διαφορές που θα περίμενες να δείς.


Αν δεις όμως τους Πίνακες και το Τεύχος μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως 
ανάλογα με τις διατομές που έχεις και τα Ι.Β. των εκάστοτε μελών σου 
λαμβάνονται υπόψη στον υπολογισμό των Φορτίσεων και τον Οπλισμών 
σου.

----------

cpapakon

----------

